# Have started looking for an older golden to adopt, but... thoughts, please?



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum! I just want to wish you the best of luck finding your Golden companion! Unfortunately, I am not lucky enough to have experience with senior Goldens yet, as we lost our 1st girl, Maddie, to kidney failure at 3 years old, and now have a 21 month old, Bentley. But, to me it sounds like have the perfect home for an older dog. There are usually several older Goldens listed on Petfinder that are in rescues in my area (NY). Have you tried looking at your local rescues? Maybe someone on the forum could recommend one near you. Best wishes finding your new friend and I hope your health improves.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I think you sound like an excellent home! I would get in touch with your local rescues and submit an application(s). Bless you for wanting a senior too, they sometimes get overlooked despite their often calmer, sweeter natures. It does sound like you would be a perfect home for a senior. They do well in situations with lots of one on one attention. Good luck with your search!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I think as long as you work with a rescue that really knows their dogs you have a really good chance at finding that people loving, calmer older golden. And I think you will be an amazing owner. Best wishes and keep us posted.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I think from what you have said you would make a great home for an older golden. And I think you know your situation quite well.....I wish you luck finding that special one to share your life. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## freija (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you so, so much, everyone. I'm on the waiting-list for two breed rescues run by my local GRCs, but I have no idea of how long it will be before anything happens there - one didn't say and the other explained when she took my details that there were already twenty people and (very happily, I'll add!) no dogs in need at the moment. I'm keeping an eye on my local rescue centers - RSPCA, Dog's Trust - and on the local adverts, but nothing yet. Part of me hopes it stays that way, because it can only ever be heartbreaking when a dog - especially an older sweetie - suddenly loses everything...

Mostly, it's younger golden retrievers who are being advertised for rehoming by their owners in my area at the moment - and _lots_ of new litters. I'll definitely look into other local rescues, though, who might be able to help on a more individual level.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you will provide a wonderful home for an older Golden, and they will be the loving companion you need too.

Please tell us where you are located, there are people from all over the world on this board and many times members have been able to help make connections for other board members looking for a Golden.

Also check with the local vet offices and training centers, sometimes they know of owners who are looking for a new home for their dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Freija*

Freija

You sound like a wonderful home for any Golden!
Where do you live?

Have you done a search on Petfinder.org and put in your city, state, What breed you want, want age, gender, and distance willing to go?

Hope your local GR Rescue will come through.
You will LOVE HAVING A GOLDEN!


----------



## freija (Feb 21, 2014)

I live in the UK, just outside of Leeds (West Yorkshire) - if anyone could help, that would be amazing! But thank you, also, for the suggestions of other places I could look. I'll have to draw up a list, and start asking around some more tomorrow. : )


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I wish you the best in your search. Some Goldens are very mellow and laid back as young adults, known my share of very active seniors too. Every dog is an individual so wanting a senior and figuring they might be obviously laid back is not always true. In generalities it is a given for the most part, same could be said for many breeds or mixes.

One Golden I know is almost 14 and a total spitfire, even with a huge Lipoma dangling off his side. Another is a Great Pyrenees and at 11yrs can pull her mom around pretty darn well even though she needs to be held up by the hips. My friend Flatcoat turned 12 recently. Seniors sure but no couch potatoes.

One of the new golden pups on the block, his mom complained as he was too mellow. He is almost 3 now and indeed a mellow boy. Polar opposite of her Golden gal that hit 14 and just never stopped..

Oh, and my little Golden friend sky going on 12 that has to run, run, run. I have caught her 3 times now off on her adventures.

I am on my 3rd, adopted at 8yrs old and soon to be 11 1/2. She would make a great therapy dog but at the same time can raise some hell. My first gal had mastered the art of Zen when I found her abandoned at approximately 2 years of age. My boy was 3 and a spitfire until 12 1/2 when arthritis slowed him down a bit.

If I were a home coordinator for a rescue I would definitely give you a look as you have gone far beyond filling out the questionnaire 

Expand your horizons, the right dog will find you. Senior does not always mean easy.

Takes me a long time to type but just saw your latest post with your being in the UK. You are looking for an Archie I gather  Boys rock BTW and would fit better with your cousins gal IMO. When girls fight it can sometimes be a caged death match sort of thing, just saying, not always.

[vimeo]71906871[/vimeo]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think an Old Gold would be a wonderful fit for you and your lifestyle. 

The Old Golds are very special, best of luck to you.


----------



## freija (Feb 21, 2014)

GoldenCamper - thank you for such a detailed reply! You are absolutely right, of course: not all older dogs are quiet, by any means. It's just that at the moment I am really only managing 2 x 30 minute walks in a typical day, so I thought it would be unfair on pretty much _any_ young golden retriever to expect them to make do with that, even a very laid back pup - whereas there might be some older dogs who would be genuinely suited to that level of exercise? I don't know, though - as I said, I've only known one golden closely, so I only know about her temperament (she's one of the calm ones and always has been, but even she would walk until you fell over in her youth! I have some great photos of the two of us on holiday, stomping across the North York Moors together...).

I agree about boys - I'm trying not to specify one or the other because I could find a really lovely girl, and I've lived with both in the past... but I do take your point completely. My cousin's girl can be just a _bit _bossy with other dogs, so I wouldn't trust there not to be some antagonism, at the least, with another girl around. From what I've seen, boys often tend to leave the women to it and go love all over their people instead... : p

Archie is fantastic! Is this a cultural thing I'm missing, though? : )


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi there, I'm also from the UK - Birmingham way.
I think it's great that you're looking for a new golden friend! The old golds truly are so special. I hope to rescue an old gold sometime in the future.

I think a great place to put you in contact is the 'irish retriever rescue'. They are a small charity working very hard to rescue goldens from Ireland and re-homing them over here in the UK. They do a fantastic job and are always on the lookout for people to foster or adopt goldens. Here is a link to their website, I am sure that they will have a senior golden perfectly suited to you, or they will be able to keep your details and let you know if one becomes available.

Website: Irish Retriever Rescue UK

They also have a facebook page if you're on there. They're a great bunch of people and will be assist you in your search  Please keep us posted how your search is going!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Freija*

Freija

This forum has members from the UK

Also there are Golden Rescues in the UK!

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------

